# Midwest - Blizzard Plows and Parts



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

2 - blizzard 86110lp plow side with receiver for western rigs (low pro models), good edges and work as they should $3200 each

1 - full size 8611 slide box $100
1 - full size wing edges with curb guards $100

2 - low pro wing with slide box $300
(Left and Right)

1 - power hitch 2 lightbar and light bar with a frame (no pump or lift finger) $250

I do have truck side wiring for power hitch 1 and 2. Slide box rams, extra pins etc so I would have to look and see if I have it so ask.

open to offers. Post here or send me a message


----------



## chazg33 (Aug 15, 2005)

hi are the 8611 lp wings and slide boxes for a ph1 or ph2 and where are you located and zip thank you


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Im confused by the western rig comment. Do the plows hook up to a western mount?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

maelawncare said:


> Im confused by the western rig comment. Do the plows hook up to a western mount?


The newer blizzards use the same mount as the western with different receiver pieces


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Pricing Updates. All parts still for sale, open to offers.

Left and Right - wing, slide box and wing ram (complete each)
2 - wing rams 
2 - angle rams (used)
Complete PH2 A-Frame with pump, finger, rams
Quadrant PH2
Extra Finger, Mounting Pins (new), Feet
Lightbar PH2
PH2 Truck Side Receiver 
PH2 Complete Pump

8611 FULL SIZE Wing Cutting Edges (no center)
8611 FULL SIZE Slide Box
Center Cutting Edge 1/2" x 6" x 89"
Full Truck Side PH1 Wiring with Controller



Plow #6 - excellent shape, almost full cutting edge with curb guards
$2500

Plow #11 - decent shape, less than half cutting edges
$2250

Plow #14 - same as plow #11
$2250

Plow #20 - good shape, tweaked mold board, still functions as it should. Good edges. $2000.00

All come with receivers.


----------

